# Hunter Hireling for Hampshire/Surrey



## almostthere (31 October 2011)

Hi,
Sorry - i am sure this has been done to death but i can't find any recent posts in history - does anyone know of good hunter hirelings for North East hampshire area (Basingstoke, Farnham, Fleet)? Ideally to join the RMAS draghunt....
many thanks


----------



## Bernster (31 October 2011)

Sorry if this is telling you the obvious, as you may have done this already, but have you checked the website for your local hunts, or contacted the relevant secretaries?  That's how I found out for my local area.


----------



## Ella19 (31 October 2011)

Chessington equestrian do surrey union, they may also cover your area?


----------



## Hunters (31 October 2011)

If you contact the secretary for the relevant hunt I am sure he/she could help you.  I do believe there is a lady called Amanda who provides hirelingsfor the hampshire area.  I have met her and she has the Earl of Portsmouth' hunters and many others as hunter liveries.  I found her to be a most pleasant lady whom, if she still does hirelings, I am sure will be only to glad to help you.


----------



## almostthere (1 November 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Ihave tried the local secretaries but, how can i put this, they haven't been "overly responsive" (LOL) so thought i would see if anyone knew of others. Will try Chessington and keep persevering with the secretaries...i guess it is rather a busy time for them


----------



## star (2 November 2011)

i think the guy at Park Farm in Oakley, Basingstoke does hirelings.  Think his name is Jon.

I got out regularly with the RMA but dont know anyone who does hirelings for them.  Never really seen anyone out on a hireling - sorry.


----------



## Rowreach (2 November 2011)

star said:



			i think the guy at Park Farm in Oakley, Basingstoke does hirelings.  Think his name is Jon.

I got out regularly with the RMA but dont know anyone who does hirelings for them.  Never really seen anyone out on a hireling - sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's Jon Casemore and he has very good hirelings and looks after his clients well.  He would be able to supply you for the HH and the Vine.  The people who run Munstead would know about hirelings for the Surrey Union, or try Andrew Hazeltine, but he might be a bit far south for you.

Sorry, just seen you want a hireling for draghunting - still one of these might be able to help.


----------



## almostthere (3 November 2011)

thank you...have heard good things about Jon...will give him a call i think. thanks again....


----------



## ihatework (3 November 2011)

I used to livery with Jon, his hunter hirelings are generally quality animals well looked after and presented. You could do a lot worse!


----------

